# SRA - Strathfield Group



## serp (4 June 2005)

I can't believe how much strathfield have tanked over the last 6 months, I use to consider this business pretty solid, guess it goes to show that looks can be decieving!

At this rate the business could go bust in under a year! Is there any hope for its share price!

I feel for any SRA holders


----------



## pods (14 October 2006)

Is it time to jump back on this stock? I'm somehwat fond of franchises and this being a nationally known brand should have a good deal of goodwill to kick start its move into franchises.

When do people suspect the company to settle and start making a profit? 

I believe 3c is a good buy as i see them returning to profitability being a consistent performer in the short term. Does anyone else like their change of direction towards franchise model?

Also, whilst i think 3c is a good buy, i think there will be better opportunities, but i'm not sure how much better. Could 2.5 be a good price to jump on board? I could be tempted to buy in at somewhere between 3c and 2.5c.

Trading on Friday 13th October 2006, produced a day hi of 3.1c, low of 2.9c and closed @ 3c.


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

And they're off.

Came out with a good third quarter unaudited report today. Over $1M NPAT for 1st QTR 2006/07.

Low of 2.9
High of 3.9

Although I bought in yesterday, I wish I had bought more! 

Cheers.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20061017/pdf/00657150.pdf


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

pods said:
			
		

> Low of 2.9
> High of 3.9




Sorry, that should be a high of 3.8... For the moment at least


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

High of 4.3c so far. Currently trading around 3.9c


----------



## pods (17 October 2006)

pods said:
			
		

> High of 4.3c so far. Currently trading around 3.9c




Looks to have closed on a High of 4.6.

Up 48% from yesterdays close.

Still a good buy?


----------



## pods (23 October 2006)

Should i have gotten out? What do people think of SRAs first profit in six years? Is it repeatable?


----------



## gavan (4 January 2007)

*SRA- Strathfield Group*

Any opinions on sra and srao..???
A breakout but cant find any news supporting the move.


----------



## Snakey (4 January 2007)

*Re: SRA.... what happening ? a breakout  maybe 23%*



			
				gavan said:
			
		

> ANy opinions on sra and srao..???
> a breakout but cant find any news supporting the move.



look back over three month chart
big news on 17 october turning from loss to profit
stock has performed well since this ann
on at 500k .057 medium term
market cap 40 mil


----------



## Biggle (4 January 2007)

*Re: SRA.... what happening ? a breakout  maybe 23%*

In response to an ASX speeding ticket this afternoon, SRA state they are anticipating a half year profit of 1 to 4 million, not bad for a company with a 20 mill cap. Should see more interest in this IMO, leading up to the first quarter report, which should be released within two to three weeks.


----------



## champ2003 (9 January 2007)

*Re: SRA.... what happening ? a breakout  maybe 23%*



			
				Biggle said:
			
		

> In response to an ASX speeding ticket this afternoon, SRA state they are anticipating a half year profit of 1 to 4 million, not bad for a company with a 20 mill cap. Should see more interest in this IMO, leading up to the first quarter report, which should be released within two to three weeks.




The 1/2 yearly report won't be coming out until late Feb but a little birdy told me that they have had a good result over xmas so I'm looking forward to seeing the report. 

Cheers

Champ


----------



## champ2003 (9 January 2007)

*Re: SRA.... what happening ? a breakout  maybe 23%*



			
				champ2003 said:
			
		

> The 1/2 yearly report won't be coming out until late Feb but a little birdy told me that they have had a good result over xmas so I'm looking forward to seeing the report.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Champ



I gather that they will probably make an announcement before then to update us anyway.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 January 2007)

Hi folks,

SRA ..... looking good, ahead of some positive news,
expected this week ..... !~!

happy days

 yogi


----------



## mmmmining (15 January 2007)

Gee, SRA is still alive. I have sold it at $0.19 a few years ago, and never look back!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2007)

Sure looks like SRA is going up from this end, Champ ....

..... and your abuse by PM will be excused, if you 
care to make a sincere apology ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## champ2003 (18 January 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Sure looks like SRA is going up from this end, Champ ....
> 
> ..... and your abuse by PM will be excused, if you
> care to make a sincere apology .....
> ...




Sorry Yogi,

No offence intended. Happy days to you too!

Cheers!

Champ


----------



## champ2003 (19 January 2007)

SRA looking good for the next few months with its current upward trend. 

 :


----------



## champ2003 (3 March 2007)

A promising 1/2 yearly report with profit up 194%. 

I've been chatting to their executive team. Their franchise rollout is going extremely well and they've been contacted by the Franchise Council of Aust due to the impressive franchise growth. For most companies apparently the norm is to get 4 franchises up and running in the first year before it all takes off however SRA already have 12 and has taken off alot sooner.

Another 3 franchises are about to be handed over in about 3 weeks in VICTORIA making a total of 15 franchised stores and there are many others in the pipeline throughout Australia. 

It all sounds pretty good to me with some solid forward growth in play.


----------



## champ2003 (3 March 2007)

I should add that the more franchises that they roll out the greater their profit levels are.


----------



## bruce1 (20 March 2007)

This stock is so frustrating!!!
Despite the improving fundamentals its s/p is being decimated by a large seller.
I suspect it is the Kelly Group who were the original founders but removed from the board a few years ago. They have been selling down for around 6 months and with over 100,000,000 shares still held, they control the direction of the share price.
Has anyone got any more accurate information?
bruce1


----------



## champ2003 (14 April 2007)

bruce1 said:


> This stock is so frustrating!!!
> Despite the improving fundamentals its s/p is being decimated by a large seller.
> I suspect it is the Kelly Group who were the original founders but removed from the board a few years ago. They have been selling down for around 6 months and with over 100,000,000 shares still held, they control the direction of the share price.
> Has anyone got any more accurate information?
> bruce1




It has dropped due to the retail profit cycle being lower at this time of year, the share price rose earlier due to the profit expectations due to the busy xmas period. I was actually very surprised after reading their 1/2 yearly report many times that thy aren't actually benefiting much from the franchising as yet and I expected the cost of sales to have dropped however they rose for some strange reason. I would have expected that the cost of sales should have dropped due to franchising and It appears that they have added the sales of the franchises into the total revenue figure which would give a false impression of how the company is going. They have now also initiated legal action against the ex Director which has been looking after maintaining good relationships with their contracts for purchasing and SRA are trying to get him to pay back the 9 odd million dollars that he apparently owes. The legal action will take up a substantial amount of time and money on SRA's behalf even though they claim that it will have little impact on the consolidated entities bottom like profit. I've sold due to all of these reasons.


----------



## bruce1 (15 April 2007)

Thanks for those comments"Champ"
The amount showing in their accounts as owed by the ex director is listed as $4.83m.I believe this amount is secured by a tranche of shares owned by the ex director but I would not believe it would cover the debt based on the current share price.In total the shares held by the ex director are just over 100m and based on current share price they would only be worth around $4.6m and not all of them are secured by the loan.
I am interested as to where you were able to glean the information that SRA have taken legal action as it does not show anywhere that I can find in any of their announcements.Their share price lifted for the first time in a long time on friday albiet on a low volume .I will continue to hold as I believe the current board and management are doing a commendable job in attempting to shape the turnaround but they are still not out of the woods as yet


----------



## champ2003 (15 April 2007)

bruce1 said:


> Thanks for those comments"Champ"
> The amount showing in their accounts as owed by the ex director is listed as $4.83m.I believe this amount is secured by a tranche of shares owned by the ex director but I would not believe it would cover the debt based on the current share price.In total the shares held by the ex director are just over 100m and based on current share price they would only be worth around $4.6m and not all of them are secured by the loan.
> I am interested as to where you were able to glean the information that SRA have taken legal action as it does not show anywhere that I can find in any of their announcements.Their share price lifted for the first time in a long time on friday albiet on a low volume .I will continue to hold as I believe the current board and management are doing a commendable job in attempting to shape the turnaround but they are still not out of the woods as yet




Hi Bruce,

About the legal proceedings that i mentioned, have a look at the last page of the 1/2 yrly report. It states (Quote): Claims and possible claims , indeterminable in amount have arisen in the course of business against entities in the consolidated entity. The directors of the parent entity believe that any resultant liability will not materially affect the financial position of the consolidated entity. END QUOTE.

This is all about the Cavastoe Loan by the ex director and against the ex director which is also their current contracted employee ( you have to read between the lines and put it all together from previous mentioned info in previous reports).

Best regards

Champ


----------



## rgdk (23 July 2007)

*SRA on the move...*

This one has been very quiet of late after releasing its somewhat shrouded half yearly report earlier this year.

Yet after drifting back to a support level of around 0.04 it seems to have awoken, albeit with no information from the company itself. Currently at 0.056on reasonable volume.

Does anyone know anything specific or are the buyers just punting on SRA enjoying the general retail spending orgy that the big players have all been benefiting from?


----------



## choksiankur (27 May 2008)

*SRA - Strathfield Electronics*

Hi 
Any one have idea why SRA is keep going down after declaring really good result?? It looks bit strength company declare really good result and management put good effort still sp gone down.
Please let me know if any one have idea.
thanks


----------

